# The Plumber's Revenge



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

After seeing numerous videos by Jorge Sprave on YouTube, I've decided to design a slingshot of my own. This design came from an idea I got after seeing Jorge's "Plumber's Delight" slingshot on YouTube. Don't let this design fool you, it is very powerful and accurate. It wasn't designed to look pretty, but it gets the job done. All of the steel nipples and elbows are on at least one turn past "hand tight". I used a longer nipple to screw them into place and to hammered others. Everything is on so tight that I doubt if I will ever be able to take it apart again. The ends of the forks which are steel nipples are covered with duck tape so the bands won't tear.

I've made one YouTube video breaking two bottles and plan to make another destruction video soon!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

if you hunted with it you could use it as a priest if you mised ya head shot. very sturdy lookin.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very interesting!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the SSF, seems you already going head first ahead into the hobby (which will soon be an obsession you'll see don't worry)

Thanks for sharing the pics of your first slingshot, looks pretty darn good to me. Actually, it's very scary could certainly be very versatile when it comes to self defense.



> . Don't let this design fool you, it is very powerful and accurate. It wasn't designed to look pretty, but it gets the job done.


That is truly the way to be, who cares how it looks. You'll see all of the incredibly beautiful designs that pop up each day on the forum (don't get me wrong they all work great), no matter, you've procured something that works well. Sounds like it gets the job done, thats all you need. No, you'll never slide that baby in your pocket and go off for a walk, but apparently you have no need for that now, purpose justified then.....









Again, great first effort, way to take the initiative and make a functional frame from scrounged material transformed into something you'll get a ton of use and enjoyment out of. Again, nice frame, nice bands, good luck......your off to a great start.

Cheers - John


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm full of chunky steel goodness!

A nice creative variation of the 'W'. Good job!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

interesting design


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

H3LL Yeah!!!

I like that slingshot I liken it to be a slingshot based on the old SUPER MARIO BROS Game

The Super Mario Slingshot.. I want to make something like this


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. It's interesting because I was going to call it something like Mario and Luigi's slingshot, but settled for the Plumber's Revenge since Jorg did a similar one called the Plumber's Delight. By all means make one of your own but be forwarned that the hardest part of making it is screwing the elbows on tight enough and at the same time orienting them properly. If you have a bench vise and pipe wrench, that would make it much easier.



Nico said:


> I like that slingshot I liken it to be a slingshot based on the old SUPER MARIO BROS Game
> 
> The Super Mario Slingshot.. I want to make something like this


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. I plan to do a destruction video soon where I will show the versatility of it as a self-defense weapon... I will see if I am able to crack open a coconut by shooting it and or by hitting it.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I have no doubt that those exercise bands will give enough speed to crack open coconuts!
I crack coconuts with my chained band slingshots and stones! Sometimes the stone sinks into the coconut!

I'm going to make one like this slingshot but use black PVC pipe








Haha! I'd love to kill a rabbit with a super mario slingshot..


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

really like this slingshot, looks great, i love the feel of it, looks different to most slingshots you see, thinking of making one from scrap metal, all rusted and stuff and quite industrial looking but encasing that core in resin so its got a smooth finish, but thats a bit off topic. the slingshot looks very nice, however i personally wonder how much rotational grip you have on the handle, however thinking about it that could be useful in situations, making the bands always liined up with the forks properly


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Resourceful, and really cool.......


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting indeed. Perhaps some glove to catch it by minus 20 degrees temperature!


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

With a heavy slingshot fork does this effect the follow through and how so? I have not had the experience. I would guess 1/2" nominal steel pipe .75 kg.


----------

